# Di2 battery in Levo?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So, I've got a XT di2 system coming for my Levo. I love it on my road bike. I've done a bit of research and the biggest issue I have is where to put the battery? I'm going with the tube battery. Anybody try this? I reached out to speshy, but of course no response. Any ideas? 
Thanks.


----------

